# Bottle Filler



## Waldo (Sep 26, 2005)

Having just experienced my first bottling I have a question about the bottle filler. Once the bottle was filled and I raised the filler out of the bottle there was not enough wine in the bottle.


----------



## masta (Sep 26, 2005)

You have to top off the bottles with the filler by holding the tip of the filler near the top of the bottle and releasing some wine. This is a bit tricky but after a few hundred bottles you will get the hang of it!







The best solution is to get an Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler. It makes bottling a breeze and actually enjoyable.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887


----------



## smurfe (Oct 7, 2005)

masta said:


> You have to top off the bottles with the filler by holding the tip of the filler near the top of the bottle and releasing some wine. This is a bit tricky but after a few hundred bottles you will get the hang of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually have the same problem with my Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler. I just can't seem to get it adjusted to fill correctly. Always fills low and I have to give a little extra shot with each bottle. 


Smurfe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

I just bottled my Merlot and ice wine tonight and used my small filler,
it does just right, the 1/2" filler I have leaves it too low, i have a
new gravity filler but didn't want to deal with it after using the
filter tonight, that was enoght to keep me going till midnight. You can
always top up with a measuring cup.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 8, 2005)

I have not had any problems getting the Auto Bottle filler to fill to the proper level. If you have trouble next time, let me know and I will get you a replacement.


I agree with Stinkie. A measuring cup works really well for topping off.


----------



## redwineleo (Oct 26, 2005)

I just purchased a Buon Vino Auto Bottle Gravity Filler from George last week. Used it on Saturday to bottle my very first batch of wine (a W/E Cabernet). The fill level is adjustable by adjusting the nozzle that goes into the bottle you're filling. I was really nervous about bottling but the filler worked perfectly. It was so much fun I'm really looking forward to my next bottling. Now if only the first batch lasts long enough to see be through until the next batch is ready!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2005)

I am going to have to add one of these to my Wish List


----------



## masta (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes a auto bottle filler and floor corker make bottling painless and quite efficient. The wife and I will be bottling 4 oaked red batchestomorrow morning and once you prep the bottles it goes pretty quick!


----------

